# Mother's day tragedy



## toydogs (Dec 3, 2011)

Today, on mother's day my male white HM named Chaos passed away. He was imported from Thailand about a month ago. He arrived with fin rot. I named him Chaos because he didn't have a good beginning since day one. His fin rot was so stubborn and it never cleared. He nearly died 3 times, but somehow he managed to pull through. He was acting sick again 2 days ago, so I did the same treatment and hoped that he will pull through. I checked on him regularly to see if he was OK. I lowered his water level since he was having difficulty swimming up to the surface for air. Last I saw, he was laying on his side. His body was bent toward the surface and looked like he was trying to breath air. I feel so bad... I hope he didn't suffer. Rest in peace Chaos. At least you are no longer suffering...


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. It's not your fault that he arrived sick.
It was his time. At least now, he is in peace in the Great Big Pond in the Sky... 
He is also joining my previous fish, Shaq. Let them both be in peace in the sky...


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

awww so sorry!!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm sorry 
He was a beautiful boy!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear that you lost your buddy. He sure was a beauty!


----------



## toydogs (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks guys! I am kind of frustrated that I've lost 5 bettas recently. I miss them all.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I know what you mean!! I finally have stopped losing my precious bettas - whether to disease, unknown, or age.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

**

Aww I am so sorry! At least you gave him TLC the short time he had with you! It isn't your fault that he came that way.

R.I.P. He is a beauty.


----------



## Ramble (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow-so sorry to hear that! Sounds like you really tried to pull him through.


----------



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

Just curious I notice you had two boys die that you got from Thailand was they from the same stock or breeder?


----------



## jase (Apr 19, 2012)

R.I.P betta
:/


----------



## toydogs (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks again everybody! 
@Sena - Glad to hear that you are no longer losing any bettas. Hopefully, I don't have to lose any more. It is too heartbreaking to see them go... 

@freemike - They were both from Thailand in a same shipment, but two different breeder. I think it is too stressful for bettas to go through such a long trip. :/


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh it was bad - I felt like I was doing something wrong, with bettas dropping like flies x.x now everyone is healthy, and I only have 2 elderly males.

As for the stress of shipping - that's another reason I chose a canadian breeder/shipper  although it was late, they lost my fish, I made it clear it wasn't going to be another day for them to come in, and they found them xD


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## toydogs (Dec 3, 2011)

Sena, I know exactly what you mean! So frustrating! Maybe some of them are naturally weaker than others. Oh and glad they found your fish! I had that happen to me once. I hate it!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well El Dorado always had a weak immune system :roll: I had one betta, Dusk, now THAT was a weak betta. How he survived shipping and being in a cup? I dunno. :lol: Spartan survived a mystery poisoning. I love how our fish are varied


----------



## toydogs (Dec 3, 2011)

Sena, I am glad your 3 boys made it through sickness. It is such a great feeling when sick betta gets healthy again.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

lol thanks!! Oh I know... It sucks to lose a fish, I mean i did recently but I got him (for free) on purpose, because either he'd die with someone who tried and cared, or he would live and be healthy again. Ufortunately he died... but hey, I cared enough to try =D no one wants a fuzzy betta! they want healthy and happy. blah!
But Georgie is doing good, and is a happy grumpy thing.


----------



## toydogs (Dec 3, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your recent loss... At least he was lucky to have you as his owner. Many bettas are not as lucky. 

I saw a pic of Georgie. He is a cute little guy! Glad he is doing good!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

toydogs said:


> Sorry to hear about your recent loss... At least he was lucky to have you as his owner. Many bettas are not as lucky.
> 
> I saw a pic of Georgie. He is a cute little guy! Glad he is doing good!


 
:lol: he's not quite little :3


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

he was so gorgeous, sorry he passed  even AB betta's have to pass away someday (2 of mines died)


----------

